# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Xin các bác ít kiến thức về dán taplong cho máy CNC.

## vanlam1102

Chào các bác.
em có cái xác máy CNC cũ đã bị mòn taplong.
Bác nào biết chỗ nào nhận dán, và khi dán thì mình cần quan tâm những gì ạ.
em cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Chào các bác.
> em có cái xác máy CNC cũ đã bị mòn taplong.
> Bác nào biết chỗ nào nhận dán, và khi dán thì mình cần quan tâm những gì ạ.
> em cám ơn các bác nhiều.


Nó là cái gì thế bác.?

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Tuấn

Teflon đó bác

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

cái vụ này thì chắc nhờ ông TuanKieu liên lạc cái đội japan từ singapore qua làm thì mới ổn à .

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Chào các bác.
> em có cái xác máy CNC cũ đã bị mòn taplong.
> Bác nào biết chỗ nào nhận dán, và khi dán thì mình cần quan tâm những gì ạ.
> em cám ơn các bác nhiều.


Em liên lạc chỗ anh Khải để hỏi nhé , hôm rồi thấy chỗ đó có dán lại 1 máy

----------


## ngocbh2001

teflon có phải là cái thanh giống nhựa dùng để gạt bụi  đầu mang cá không các bác

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

> Toefl có phải là cái thanh giống nhựa dùng để gạt bụi  đầu mang cá không các bác


ko bác ơi, toefl màu xanh da trời dáng trực tiếp lên băng máy .

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Thaihamy

Thấy thay wa băng bi khả thi hơn đó

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> Em liên lạc chỗ anh Khải để hỏi nhé , hôm rồi thấy chỗ đó có dán lại 1 máy


hi bác cho em xin ít thông tin liên lạc với a Khải với, em cám ơn bác nhiều.




> Thấy thay wa băng bi khả thi hơn đó


Từ băng trượt mà thay qua băng bi có vất vả không bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thấy thay wa băng bi khả thi hơn đó


băng mang cá thì may ra chứ băng hộp chua lè, con mazak băng hộp ấy  :Wink:

----------


## Ga con

> ko bác ơi, toefl màu xanh da trời dáng trực tiếp lên băng máy .


Cái này đúng ra là nhựa Turcite B chứ không phải teflon. Turcite B chịu mài mòn tốt hơn teflon. Do đều cái kiểu trơn tuồn tuột nên chuyện dán nó phải dùng keo chuyên dụng mới được.

Thanks.

----------

hamaicnc@gmail.com

----------


## CNC FANUC

Thông thường thấy trên máy mori xài nhiều, em hay bỏ luôn miếng đó mài hạ băng hạ gối đỡ cho máy kiếm tiền thêm vài năm rồi bán xác thôi aj

----------


## hanasimitai

Bán sắt vụn đi, rán làm gì.

----------


## Nam CNC

hôm nay thấy bác Hentai nói đúng .

----------


## vanlam1102

Nghe các bác tư vấn mà thấy chua quá.

----------


## Ga con

Hỏi Hiệp Phát thử xem, hồi chừng 10 năm trước lão Luân khoe em dán được, mà hũ keo mua hết đâu...chục chai.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hamaicnc@gmail.com

nhờ bác Gamo cho key gỏ ra cái đường này.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...587914754.html

bác chuộc bạch song  , mốt sao này có gì em đè cái máy HAMAI của em ra thử, :Embarrassment:

----------


## kjep_buOn

Mình đã dán nhưng sao ko up dc file tài liệu pdf và hình ảnh trước và sau dán dc. Muốn chia sẻ với mọi người.

----------

